# Age to start biting and long reining youngsters.



## LuandLu24 (24 January 2015)

What age did you bit your youngsters? Also, what age did you start long reining? I have a 2 year old filly which I am going to break in when she's 3 1/2. I have an idea of when I'm going to start biting and long reining but I was just wondering when you all did? Thanks.


----------



## Wheels (24 January 2015)

Mine was 3 and a few months when I bitted him, same age for long reining but I decided not to long rein from the bit and used a dually and sometimes a cavesson for long reining and did schooling in hand to educate his mouth


----------



## MissMistletoe (24 January 2015)

I tend to start mine on long reins off the lunge cavesson until they get an idea of what to do.

You can start anytime from rising 3 onwards as long as you keep it simple. Bitting begins at around the same time, or earlier if you feel the need to. Just get a Vet to check in the mouth first, as there may be wolf teeth coming through which can be uncomfortable where the bit sits.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 January 2015)

Long reining is the key to a good mouth and good manners, it gets you fit and the horse learns to balance and build muscles in the right place without strain. 
I have started long reining age two with a well balanced and strongly built NF, but left backing for another year. It really depends on maturity, balance,  time, and facilities, and so on as much as anything. Traditionally horses were lightly backed at 3/4 and turned away for six months or so, then brought back in for a refresher.


----------



## PorkChop (24 January 2015)

It obviously depends on the maturity of the horse, but I would aim to back a youngster in the autumn of it's third year.

I would have had it's teeth checked a few weeks before biting/backing, and I long rein off a cavesson for a few weeks before attaching the lines to the bit.

Usually start with a straight mouth nathe bit - get them to the stage of plodding quietly around the lanes before turning away and re backing in the spring of their fourth year.


----------



## stencilface (24 January 2015)

I put a bit in the mouth of my 2yo last year, not for very long at a time. He's now rising three and I haven't put a bit in for a while, but I did it again today and he was fine about it. But he's a pretty chilled dude.

I tried to get a bit close to my mule who's the same age, but he's incredibly suspicious and wasn't having any of it! Lol he will take a lot longer than the pony. I hope to long rein and ride and lead with both of them this summer off my horse. They're both under 12h so need to be good ponies for mini SF


----------



## Cortez (24 January 2015)

I don't long rein young horses unless they're going to be used as driving horses, but I would perhaps start to put tack on (including bridle) in preparation for very light lunging and in-hand work at two-rising-three or early  three year old. I do work horses in the long reins when they are a bit more established and thoroughly understand the forward aids and connection to the hand, say five years on.

Second the practise of getting an EDT to check for wolf teeth before starting to work with the horse's mouth.


----------



## Jenna1406 (26 January 2015)

Following


----------

